# outrageous laws



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Australia *
 Although children are not allowed to legally buy cigarettes, they can legally smoke 
  Only a fully qualified electrician may change your broken light bulb. Otherwise you may receive a fine of $10. 
  When going outside, cats in the town of Longhorn must wear three bells on their collar to warn of their approach to birds. 
  Under Australian Communications Authority (ACA) legislation and the Telecommunications Act (1991) a modem may not connect on the first ring. Doing so will invalidate the operator's ACA permit and may result in a fine. 
  In Victoria it is illegal to wear "hot pink pants" after 12 noon on a Sunday. 
  *Bermuda *
 It is illegal to drive over 20 m.p.h. 
  It is illegal for tourists to hire cars - they may only travel by moped, bus or taxi. 
  It is illegal to take a suitcase on a public bus. 
  Women may not wear skirts shorter than 8 inches (20 cm) above the knee 
  Women may not wear halter neck tops in public places. 
  Cars may not be more than 67 inches (1.7 m) wide or 169 inches (4.3m) long. 
  Only 1 car is allowed per household. 
  You are allowed as many motorbikes as you like - they just have to have an engine under 1500cc. 
  *Bolivia *
  A woman may legally be a prostitute. However she cannot solicit customers on the street or in any public place. 
  In Santa Cruz it is illegal for a man to have sex with a woman and her daughter at the same time. 
  Women may not have more than one glass of wine in a bar or restaurant. This is as wine is thought to weaken them sexually and make it easier for men to take advantage of them. Violators of this law may receive a hefty fine. It may also be a grounds for divorce. 
  *Brazil *
  In Sorocaba, passionate kissing in public is illegal


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Canada * 
  Any debt higher than 25 cents cannot be paid in pennies.  
  In Toronto, it is illegal to ride a streetcar on a Sunday if you have been eating garlic  
  In Nova Scotia you may not water your lawn when it is raining.  
  In Montreal it is illegal to swear in French. There is no such bar to swearing in English.  
  In Etobicoke you cannot take a bath in water deeper than 3.5 inches before you enter it.  
  In Ontario the speed limit is 80 kph. However cyclists have the right of way.  
  Someone wrote in with the following -- In Winnipeg Manitoba Canada it's against the law to put your garbage in someone elses garbage can even with their permission.  
  *Chile * 
  In Valparaiso it is illegal for a man to take as his bride a woman who has committed adultery.  
  Until just recently, you were not able to get a divorce in Chile. Wealthy couples get around this by having a sympathetic judge dissolve the marriage by claiming that their address does not match the one on the marriage certificate. That changed when a new law went into effect in November of 2004.  
  *China * 
  Drivers who stop at pedestrian crossings may receive a fine or a warning under Article 40 of the Beijing Traffic Laws  
  In many areas, couples are only allowed 1 child. Couples who break this law may be forcibly sterilised.  
  In order to go to college you must be "intelligent".


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*China *
  Drivers who stop at pedestrian crossings may receive a fine or a warning under Article 40 of the Beijing Traffic Laws 
  In many areas, couples are only allowed 1 child. Couples who break this law may be forcibly sterilised. 
  In order to go to college you must be "intelligent".  
  *Denmark *
  It is illegal to start a car if there is anyone under it. 
  Restaurants may not charge for water unless it comes with ice and lemon. 
  If a car is overtaking a horse-drawn carriage and the horse becomes agitated, the driver must pull over and if necessary cover the car from the horse's view. 
  *Ecuador *
  A woman may dance in public wearing nothing but a piece of gauze covering her belly button. 
  *Finland *
  Finnish police do not issue tickets for illegal parking - they just let down the person's tyres. 
  To get married, a man and a woman must be able to read. 
  At one time Donald Duck was banned, as he doesn't wear any trousers.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*France * 
  It is illegal to call a pig Napoleon  
  It is illegal to kiss on a French railway  
  It is illegal to sell dolls with alien faces - they must have human faces.  
  It is illegal to land a flying saucer in a vineyard.  
  *Germany *  
  A pillow is regarded as a "passive weapon".  
  All office workers must have a view of the sky, however small.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*United Kingdom * 
  It is illegal for Members of Parliament to enter the House of Commons in full armour.  
  It is illegal to slaughter or dress cattle in the street unless the person doing the slaughtering has recently run over the aforementioned cow.  
  It is illegal to drive a car without sitting in the front seat  
  A pregnant woman can legally urinate anywhere including in a policeman's helmet.  
  In Liverpool it is illegal for a woman to be topless in public unless she is employed in an exotic fish shop.  
  *Greece * 
  All forms of computer entertainment are banned including consoles, PC games and arcades. A cyber café can be shut down if someone is caught playing chess on one of the computers.  
  A driver's license can be revoked if the person appears poorly dressed or unwashed


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Greece *    All forms of computer entertainment are banned including consoles, PC games and arcades. A cyber café can be shut down if someone is caught playing chess on one of the computers.  
  A driver's license can be revoked if the person appears poorly dressed or unwashed  
  *Guinea *  
  It is illegal to call a baby "Monica"  
  *Iceland * 
  Anyone is allowed to practice medicine in Iceland provided they display the word Scottulaejnir meaning "Quack doctor"


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*India*
Children as young as 15 can be jailed for cheating on exams 
*Iran *
Iranian law suggests that sex play between animals is not recommended - especially when it involves a lioness 
It is forbidden to eat snakes on a Sunday 
There are more than 100 offences that carry the death penalty 
*Israel *
It is illegal to pick one's nose on the Sabbath 
If a pig owner wishes to kill his pig, he is legally obliged to do it himself.  
No person is allowed to dress or undress with the light switched on.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Italy * 
  Men can be arrested for wearing skirts (a bit of a bummer for the Swiss guards at the Vatican)  
  You can be arrested after paying for your drinks and food in any Italian café if you do not pick up you receipt and take it at least 40 m from the café.  
  *Japan * 
  It is illegal to wear purple unless you are in mourning.  
  *Laos * 
  Women may not show their toes in public  
  *Madagascar * 
  Pregnant women may not wear hats


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Everywhere*-B.S.L.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Malaysia * 
It is illegal for restaurant owners to substitute a table napkin with toilet paper*
Mexico * 
In Guadalajara it is illegal to shout offensive words in a public place
In Guadalajara it is illegal for women who work in Government offices to wear mini skirts or any form of "provocative" clothing  
*New Zealand * 
The legal age for drinking is 20. However if you are 18 or over and married, you can drink provided you are with your spouse.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Is someone trying to raise their post count? LOL


Very funny laws..We have some weird ones in the USA


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

no i was copy and pasting and the way it was formatted each section took up more characters then it would let me enter....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are some from NC.........

No one may be a professional fortune-teller, and if one wishes to pursue the practice as an amateur, it must be practiced in a school or church.

It’s against the law to sing off key.

Elephants may not be used to plow cotton fields.

While having sex, you must stay in the missionary position and have the shades pulled.

If a man and a woman who aren’t married go to a hotel/motel and register themselves as married then, according to state law, they are legally married.

All couples staying overnight in a hotel must have a room with double beds that are at least two feet apart.

It is illegal to have sex in a churchyard.

Oral sex is considered a crime against nature.

A marriage can be declared void if either of the two persons is physically impotent.

Persons in possession of illegal substances must pay taxes on them.

A three dollar tax must be paid on all white goods sold.

Organizations may not hold their meetings while the members present are in costume.

Bingo games may not last over 5 hours unless it is held at a fair.

Serving alcohol at a bingo game is not allowed.


----------

